# (H) Ü 30 PvP-Gilde - Neuanfang -



## Hexe Babajaga (19. Dezember 2014)

Liebe Mitstreitergemeinde!

Für den Neuaufbau einer Ü 30 PvP-Gildengemeinschaft suchen wir noch teamfähige freundliche Mitspieler. Gern auch PvP-Anfänger. J
Da viele von uns berufstätig - und zum Teil familiär stark eingebunden sind, suchen wir Spieler, die gut zu uns passen würden.
Unser kleiner Haufen besteht überwiegend aus Ü 30 und Ü 40 Spielern, welche sich in ihren Feierabend entspannen und nicht stressen wollen.
Auch wenn die meisten von uns ihren Zenit überschritten haben, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass wir keinen Spaß mehr am PvP-Spiel haben.

Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall und wir sind immer noch stark motiviert, das Optimum aus unserer &#8222;Rentnertruppe&#8220; herauszuholen.

Nur nicht mehr um jeden Preis!

Viele von uns sind frustriert sich durch Random-BG&#8217;s zu quälen, nur um ein paar Ehrenpunkte zu erhaschen. Das soll mit uns nicht mehr so sein.

Jeder, der schon einmal in einer erfolgreichen Stammgruppe war, weiß das PvP-Spaß keine Altersgrenze kennen muss.

 

In erster Linie steht für uns der gemeinsame Spielspaß im Vordergrund, wobei wir natürlich auch erfolgreich sein wollen. Denn auch wir verlieren nicht gern. 

Von daher wollen wir eine PvP-Gemeinschaft mit Hierarchie-Strukturen aufbauen, wo jeder Mitstreiter loyal seinem PvP-Anführer zur Seite stehen sollte. 

Hierbei kann es durchaus auch mal etwas rauer zugehen, wobei Respekt und

vernünftige Umgangsformen nicht auf der Strecke bleiben sollten!

Keine Angst die hier angeführte Hierarchie gilt lediglich für das PvP-Spiel und für nichts anderes! Nur ohne Struktur, Disziplin und Loyalität, geht es nun mal leider nicht.

 

Ansonsten spielen wir in gemütlicher Runde, ohne Druck und irgendwelchen Zwängen. Jeder entscheidet selbst, inwieweit er sich einbringen möchte.

 

Jahrelange Gilden-Erfahrungen aus anderen MMO-Spielen haben uns dazu bewogen, eine Gemeinschaft in dieser Form aufzubauen.

Und da es offensichtlich keine Ü 30-PvP-Gemeinschaft mit Strukturen gibt, wollen wir mit diesem Projekt einen Versuch für eine &#8222;Rentner-PvP-Truppe&#8220; wagen.

 

Daher suchen wir hauptsächlich Mitspieler in unserem Alter (Ü 30+), für die in erster Linie der Spielspaß und auch eine zufriedene Gildenharmonie wichtig sind.

Teamfähige Mitstreiter, die sich mit einer PvP-Hierarchie, Loyalität und Disziplin anfreunden können.
Weiterhin erwarten wir ein entsprechendes Niveau mit vernünftigen Umgangsformen. Wir heißen jeden willkommen, der sich mit unserem Konzept anfreunden kann.
 

Wir bieten:

 

- Gildenhomepage

- Gildenforum

- Gilden-Teamspeak

 

Sollten wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben, könnt ihr Euch auf unserer Gildenhomepage: http://www.pvp.gildendkp.de/umschauen.

Im Spiel sind wir auf den Server Blackmoore auf seiten der Horde zu finden.

 

MfG Mirko


----------



## Hexe Babajaga (6. Januar 2015)

Unsere Gilde ist nun auch offiziell unter den Namen: "Graue Wölfe" gegründet worden. Viele haben bereits zu uns gefunden und wurden herzlich empfangen.
Wir heißen weiterhin liebe und nette PvP-Mitstreiter in unserem "Rentnertrupp" willkommen.


----------



## Sheilina (7. Januar 2015)

Klingt ja echt super. Genau das was ich gsucht hab. Würd mich gern mal morgen bei einem von euch ingame melden.


----------



## Hexe Babajaga (10. Januar 2015)

Sheilina durften wir bereits herzlichst in unserer neuen Gemeinschaft begrüßen. Von daher nochmals auf diesen Wege, auf eine schöne Zeit zusammen und viel Spaß in unserem "Rentnertrupp". 

 

In diesem Sinne,

 

lG von Mirko


----------



## assgar (15. Januar 2015)

Eine Ü30-PvP Gilde,sowas in der Art ist wohl einzigartig die meisten anderen PvP-Gilden haben wesentlich jüngere Spieler,tolle Idee. 

 

LG

Assgar


----------

